# Ayuda con potenciometro



## EdGarCe (Sep 29, 2009)

Necesito saber si el siguiente potenciometro se quemaria al paso de 5V y que significa lo de tolerancia -20%, porque hasta ahora, sabia que +40% es porque a mayor tolerancia mas dificil es que varie su resistividad, pero al ver el -20 ya no me queda claro la calidad de este potenciometro.

POTENCIÓMETRO, DESLIZANTE, 10K
Potencia nominal:120mW
Track Resistance:10kohm
Resistance Tolerance:+40%, -20%
Serie:EWA
Tipo de elemento de resistenciaeslizante variable
Tipo de ajuste:Mando
Tipo de terminación:Soldadura
Viajar:60mm

Necesito conectarlo a 5V pero he leido algo de que las resistencias se pueden quemar dependiendo de los watios y no se si esta soportaria los 5V o se quemaria.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Sep 29, 2009)

te dice que la potencia nominal son 120 mW, por lo que si aplicas la formula de la potencia P= I * V con los 5 V que le quieres aplicar, queda así: 0.120 W = I * 5. Despeja la I (intensidad) y te dará 0.024 A, o lo que es lo mismo, 24 mA. Tu potenciometro soporta los 5V, pero la intensidad debe ser menor a 24 mA o lo quemarás. Lo de la tolerancia quiere decir que el valor del potenciometro puede superar en un 40% su valor nominal, o disminuir un 20%.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola.
La fórmula de la potencia en función del voltaje y la resistencia es:

P=V^2 / R --------------------- V^2 es el voltaje al cuadrado

La potencia es 120mW ó 0.12W. Si tomamos la mitad de la potencia entonces el nuevo será P=0.06W. Tomamos el menor valor de R (-20%), eso quiere decir que R va tener el 80% de 10K, por lo tanto, R=8000 ohm.

V^2 = P*R = 0.06W*8000 ohm = 480 (Volt)^2
Sacando la raiz cuadrada a V^2 .

V= 21.9 V

En conclusión, el máximo voltaje que soporta R es de 21.9 V

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: En las resistencia siempre se debe trabajar con la mitad de la potencia nominal


----------



## EdGarCe (Sep 29, 2009)

Bien, gracias por vuestra ayuda, ahora solo me queda saber cuantos mA tiene la placa de arduino en el pin de 5V.
Saludos.


----------

